# cyrus deliver does not deliver to submailboxes any more

## Psi15

Hi!

Since my last upgrade the deliver program from cyrus doesn't deliver any mails to submailboxes but instead delivers them to the Inbox only. I'm calling deliver from procmail via

```
| deliver -a user -m spam user
```

It worked very well in the past but doesn't work any more.

Another problem is that I can't send any more mails from Thunderbird using Postfix and TLS - Thunderbird always complains that the authentication method is not supported any longer. I'm not sure whether those problems are related, but also don't know where to look it up.

the corresponding logfile entries are:

(for sending mails)

```

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: auxpropfunc error invalid parameter supplied

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: ldapdb

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: sql_select option missing

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: connect from client[192.168.0.161]

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: setting up TLS connection from client[192.168.0.161]

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: client[192.168.0.161]: Trusted: subject_CN=client, issuer=*, fingerprint=44:B6:F5:91:7E:61:17:A9:1C:35:AF:74:63:13:B0:73

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: Trusted TLS connection established from client[192.168.0.161]: TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-CAMELLIA256-SHA (256/256 bits)

Jun 20 21:55:29 psi15 postfix/smtpd[5376]: disconnect from client[192.168.0.161]

```

and (for delivering mails)

```

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 master[4917]: about to exec /usr/lib64/cyrus/lmtpd

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: SQL backend defaulting to engine 'mysql'

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: executed

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: auxpropfunc error invalid parameter supplied

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: ldapdb

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: sql_select option missing

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: accepted connection

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: lmtp connection preauth'd as postman

Jun 20 21:52:13 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: duplicate_check: <090413D9-129F-42F8-A65E-6ACB36B18F39@tds.net> user.psi             0

Jun 20 21:52:14 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: Delivered: <090413D9-129F-42F8-A65E-6ACB36B18F39@tds.net> to mailbox: user.psi

Jun 20 21:52:14 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: duplicate_mark: <090413D9-129F-42F8-A65E-6ACB36B18F39@tds.net> user.psi             1308599534 42226

Jun 20 21:52:14 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: duplicate_mark: <090413D9-129F-42F8-A65E-6ACB36B18F39@tds.net> .psi+judgelevel3-l@.sieve. 1308599534 0

Jun 20 21:52:14 psi15 lmtpunix[4917]: USAGE psi user: 0.011998 sys: 0.004999

```

any ideas?

----------

## Schnulli

you should " diff " the old Cyrus config with the new.. i am sure this will give the the answer and reason what happened.....  :Wink: 

----------

## Psi15

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> you should " diff " the old Cyrus config with the new.. i am sure this will give the the answer and reason what happened..... 

 

if you're talking about /etc/cyrus.conf I don't really see anything wrong in there (though I must admit I don't have the old config).

Here's the current version:

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/cyrus-imapd/files/cyrus.conf,v 1.4 $

# Standard standalone server configuration.

START {

  # Do not delete this entry!

  recover       cmd="ctl_cyrusdb -r"

  # This is only necessary if using idled for IMAP IDLE.

  #idled                cmd="idled"

}

# UNIX sockets start with a slash and are put into /var/imap/socket.

SERVICES {

  # Add or remove based on preferences.

  imap          cmd="imapd" listen="imap2" prefork=0

  pop3          cmd="pop3d" listen="pop-3" prefork=0

  # Don't forget to generate the needed keys for SSL or TLS

  # (see doc/html/install-configure.html).

  imaps         cmd="imapd -s" listen="imaps" prefork=0

  pop3s         cmd="pop3d -s" listen="pop3s" prefork=0

  sieve         cmd="timsieved" listen="sieve" prefork=0

  # at least one LMTP is required for delivery

  #lmtp         cmd="lmtpd" listen="lmtp" prefork=0

  lmtpunix      cmd="lmtpd" listen="/var/imap/socket/lmtp" prefork=0

  # this is only necessary if using notifications

  #notify       cmd="notifyd" listen="/var/imap/socket/notify" proto="udp" pref$

}

EVENTS {

  # This is required.

  checkpoint    cmd="ctl_cyrusdb -c" period=30

  # This is only necessary if using duplicate delivery suppression.

  delprune      cmd="ctl_deliver -E 3" period=1440

  # This is only necessary if caching TLS sessions.

  tlsprune      cmd="tls_prune" period=1440

}

```

----------

## Psi15

does anyone have a clue on why

```

deliver -a user -m submailbox user

```

is not working? Even running the command as root does not work. Why is cyrus not allowing the delivery to the submailbox? Does the -a part not work any more?

thanks

Philipp

----------

